# Life's good



## two up (11 June 2010)

You know I've been retired for 7 years. Retired at age 53yrs and have to say life is so exciting.
Have always loved the adventure sports - canyoning, bushwalking, abseiling, kayaking. What I love about these sports is the self sufficiency skills that you build up over time. In the past I have found nothing better than getting down and dirty - near exhausted - then the reward of at the end of the day of  a refreshing shower followed by a beer and a cosy meal with my love beside me.
Things aren't that different nowadays - still do a lot of the other stuff but now also trade shares. Very much the beginner but loving it - as scary as it is. 
Time will tell just how sucessful that is.


----------

